# 5 Baby Boy Rats for Re-homing in MN



## Lerin nmetzke (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi, I am new to this forum 

As it states in the title of this thread, my husband and I have 5 baby boy rats for re-homing in Minnesota. 

I can give you a little back story as this was an Opps litter and not planned; but that does not mean we love them any less. 

Here is the very condensed story:

Our little Berkshire Dumbo Koko Puff passed away and at that point, we had adopted 3 hoodies from where I went to school and we did find a breeder close to us and we initially decided on just getting two rats, which ended up being a buff little top eat named Fiona and a little Black Irish Dumbo named Freja. There was a third little one, which we ended up getting because she didn't have a home yet and since they were sister, we thought what the heck, we can take her. So, we named her Saga. 

As it turns out, Fiona came to us pregnant by an off chance and gave birth to 10 little pinkies. We did lose one , but the 9 that are here are wonderful little fluffies. 

My husband and I have decided that since we had girls initially, we are keeping the 3 little girls and if possible, we would like to find homes for the boys.

We live in Minnesota and if anyone is interested, you can send me a message through here and I can always post pictures. I would like to point out that we would like to keep in contact as if things don't work out, they are of course welcomed back with us. I would rather they come back to us. 

Please let me know and we can start a dialogue. 

Thank you.


----------

